# New Type 1



## Douglas82 (Jun 17, 2018)

All - Newly diagnosed as type 1 in the past four week. A complete shock to the system and all been a blur (literally for a while as I lost my vision for a week or so) with such high blood glucose levels over the past 3 months. So far doing ok but back into life and work this week, so will be an adjustment to the normal routine. I'm hoping to keep a positive mental attitude with good diet (which it was already) together with plenty exercise and football. I played 7s for the first time in over a month at the weekend and quite a difference being able to function again. I hadn't realised quite how much I had been struggling before with the high blood sugars.

I should add the treatment and support from the Diabetes hospital care team including the consultants, dietician, psychology and others has been first class and really helped me.

I may have well have a million questions in time for people here! Happy to try and answer others and share my experiences too where I can, if helpful!


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just saying hi, welcome..I don't comment on T1 as I have limited knowledge of my condition T2, but there are plenty here that can help..hi @Douglas82


----------



## Douglas82 (Jun 17, 2018)

Cheers @Martin9 and hi!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

Welcome Douglas 82


----------



## CathyB (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi, just wanted to say welcome


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

Bump !


----------



## stephknits (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum, glad you found us.  It is a huge shock, but glad to hear you are beginning to get your life back.  There are lots of Type 1s on the forum who enjoy exercise and will have loads of tips for you.
What insulin regime are you on?


----------



## Flower (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello and welcome @Douglas82 

Good to hear you have got a great team to help you and glad you are functioning better than pre diagnosis. The re connection of an insulin supply has a marvellous effect on us! 

Keep hypo treatments close by when you start to exercise. The site Runsweet is a very useful read for exercising with Type 1. http://www.runsweet.com/


----------



## Douglas82 (Jun 17, 2018)

stephknits said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, glad you found us.  It is a huge shock, but glad to hear you are beginning to get your life back.  There are lots of Type 1s on the forum who enjoy exercise and will have loads of tips for you.
> What insulin regime are you on?


Thanks. I look forward to any advice and tips on exercise. I'm on Novorapid and Abasaglar.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Douglas, and welcome to the forum.

Like you I was diagnosed with T1 as an adult.  A big shock and it takes some time to get used to your new normal life.  One of the best resources that I found (in addition to the wealth of advice on here) is 
Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas. Don't be misled by the title - this book is relevant to people of all ages!  I was 53 at diagnosis and still find this book useful 10 years on.  I find the explanations particularly useful as I find if I understand what is going on It is easier for me to manage.

As has been said you may we’ll go through a Honeymoon Period, where the surviving beta cells (which make your insulin)  that you have decide to play, every now and then after they have had a rest.  This can be a bit unpredictable but things do settle down.  This period can go on for a few months, or in Northerner’s case 10 years.  It depends on how many beta cells you have left at diagnosis.

Be patient with yourself and do keep asking questions.  No question is considered silly on here.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2018)

Lots of good advice & lots of reading


----------

